# Where are Atari games in model Y



## emptyc71 (3 mo ago)

I’ve sent an hour searching for a post re Atari games on model y v 11. Are they gone?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

You're looking for "Arcade". Choose it from the app selector at the bottom of the screen.









Model 3 Owner's Manual | Tesla


Learn how to play games, watch movies, access Easter Eggs, and more.



www.tesla.com


----------



## emptyc71 (3 mo ago)

garsh said:


> You're looking for "Arcade". Choose it from the app selector at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I should have been more clear. I found arcade but posts from 2018-2019 indicate some old Atari 2600 games were in an app called Teslatari on the M3 which became Arcade. It seems these games are no longer available on the Y? BTW I am interested bc I wanted to show my 8 yo what video games of my generation….


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

emptyc71 said:


> Sorry I should have been more clear. I found arcade but posts from 2018-2019 indicate some old Atari 2600 games were in an app called Teslatari on the M3 which became Arcade. It seems these games are no longer available on the Y? BTW I am interested bc I wanted to show my 8 yo what video games of my generation….


There were never any "Atari 2600" games. These are "Atari" games, as in the gaming consoles made by Atari that you would have found in your local arcade growing up. They're all still there within "Arcade" - just scroll the list all the way to the right.

Asteroids
Centipede
Super Breakout
Lunar Lander
Missile Command
Millipede
Tempest
Gravitar
If you want to show your kids what Atari 2600 games looked like, there are a few Atari 2600 emulators that run online and can be accessed with just a web browser. Here's one:






Play ATARI Games Online – Emulator Games Online


Play your favorite Atari 2600 (ATARI) games online on Emulator Games Online for free!




emulatorgames.online


----------



## emptyc71 (3 mo ago)

garsh said:


> There were never any "Atari 2600" games. These are "Atari" games, as in the gaming consoles made by Atari that you would have found in your local arcade growing up. They're all still there within "Arcade" - just scroll the list all the way to the right.
> 
> Asteroids
> Centipede
> ...


Thank you again- I have in fact explored Arcade and scrolled all the way to the right but the last game is 2048 or something. I do not have anything like an Atari game. Again, model 3 owners seem to. Do you have a y or a 3? Was there a software update for these games? We have only had the car for a month or so.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The manual I linked in the first reply mentions "However, once you uninstall a game, you need to re-download it to play the game again." So that would imply that there is also a way to download games, but I can't find any documentation on that. Have you tried poking around within Arcade to see if there's a way to download games?


----------



## bradkeller (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a 2018 Model 3 with all the games you're seeking, and a 2022 Model Y that has fewer games. They're both on the same software version too.

The explanation I've come to (although it's just a guess) was that joystick functionality wasn't enabled in the Model Y due to a shortage in chips due to the pandemic. But I hope that at some point we could get retrofitted. But until then, games that require an external controller don't appear as available games. 

Again, this is just a guess.


----------



## emptyc71 (3 mo ago)

bradkeller said:


> I have a 2018 Model 3 with all the games you're seeking, and a 2022 Model Y that has fewer games. They're both on the same software version too.
> 
> The explanation I've come to (although it's just a guess) was that joystick functionality wasn't enabled in the Model Y due to a shortage in chips due to the pandemic. But I hope that at some point we could get retrofitted. But until then, games that require an external controller don't appear as available games.
> 
> Again, this is just a guess.


That makes the most sense. Thanks for confirming MY and M3 Arcade is different. FWIW you can use a controller w the MY, but is doesn’t make the Atari games pop up . Guess I’ll have to buy a M3


----------



## malana9023 (3 mo ago)

emptyc71 said:


> I’ve sent an hour searching for a post re Atari games on model y v 11. Are they gone?


These are "Atari" games, text twist solver as in the jumble answers gaming consoles made by Atari that you would have found in your local arcade growing up. They're all still there *within "Arcade"* - just scroll the list all the way to the right.


----------



## JumpinJ (2 mo ago)

emptyc71 said:


> That makes the most sense. Thanks for confirming MY and M3 Arcade is different. FWIW you can use a controller w the MY, but is doesn’t make the Atari games pop up . Guess I’ll have to buy a M3


 Well, this makes sense, but I do have games that require a controller, and they give a warning in the description that "...a controller must be plugged into the glovebox USB." I just took delivery of a 2023 MYP last Friday and had put a service ticket in for this, and they re-pushed the last update. Didn't say anything about the Atari stuff, just did the push. I just sent them screenshots showing all that installed, but haven't heard back yet. literally everything else is there.


----------

